# Pe exam arrival time



## PARSCORA (Mar 28, 2018)

I just got my exam authorization.  I felt prepared before because it always seemed like I had awhile left, but it's crunch time!

anyway my question is, the exam authorization says to arrive by 7am.  Everyone says to arrive early, but I heard the test starts at 8am, so is 7am already with a built in hour early or should I plan on getting there at 6:15-6:30?  I'm about an hour away with southern cali traffic to deal with, so I don't want to take any chances, but I also don't want to show up 2 hrs early


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 28, 2018)

Depends on how much stuff you have to carry and how far you have to carry it....


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

I plan on getting there an hour early (my time says 7:15). Ill be up that early anyways due to having early riser babies!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yup an hour early is best, find a parking spot, drink the coffee and relax.


----------



## User1 (Mar 28, 2018)

they'll start letting you into the exam site around the 7 oclock hour. there will be a really, really long line of people waiting at 7 o clock. if you don't need time to decompress and are fine running in the door and starting the exam, you can gamble. but i would rather be early and relax than on time and late.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Mar 28, 2018)

Relax?! Ha! good one.  

I got the authorization email today. Mine says 7:15 for Chicago/northlake. I live about 30 min away so i'll probably leave shortly after 6.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Mar 29, 2018)

I took my exam an hr away so I was out the door by 5:15 and at the test site around 6:30. Actual testing starts around 8, but they let us in the room around 7:30. This gives time to get all your stuff set up as well as them going over the instructions for the test. 

While it may be early, you have to consider potential morning traffic on your travel path as everyone else will still be on their normal work schedule.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 29, 2018)

Concur with all the responses here basically saying arriving very early is better than having to run to the exam room or, gasp, arriving late.  If I recall correctly, I got to the exam site 1-hour early but the time flies by.

Funny story - when waiting a group of us were chatting and someone mentioned that this test site does not allow eating/snacking during the exam.  One poor guy had one of those party size bags of kit kats and didn't want to throw it out so he started munching through them.  He must have had one major sugar crash midway through the morning exam.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Concur with all the responses here basically saying arriving very early is better than having to run to the exam room or, gasp, arriving late.  If I recall correctly, I got to the exam site 1-hour early but the time flies by.
> 
> Funny story - when waiting a group of us were chatting and someone mentioned that this test site does not allow eating/snacking during the exam.  One poor guy had one of those party size bags of kit kats and didn't want to throw it out so he started munching through them.  He must have had one major sugar crash midway through the morning exam.


lmao! There's always that one guy right there.


----------



## User1 (Mar 29, 2018)

omg! if i wasn't able to snack i might die.


----------



## sambisu (Mar 29, 2018)

Yea getting that exam authorization makes this seem like its actually going to happen! I have to get from Northern Colorado down to Denver in morning rush hour


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 29, 2018)

I feel bad for those on the fringes of their state needing to drive long distances just to even take the test. I am staying the night in Minneapolis the night of due to the distance.


----------



## User1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I only had about an hour drive but I chose to stay local for less stress.


----------



## Michael Denteh (Mar 29, 2018)

I will have to fly from Detroit to Raleigh. I day before


----------



## Michael Denteh (Mar 29, 2018)

By the way what can one put his books. Can I use a small wheeled travelling bag


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Mar 29, 2018)

Michael Denteh said:


> By the way what can one put his books. Can I use a small wheeled travelling bag


You can use whatever you want.  However, since you are flying the day before, I'd limit it to a carry-on luggage case and laptop case. That way you don't have to worry about checking it


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 29, 2018)

Michael Denteh said:


> I will have to fly from Detroit to Raleigh. I day before


I hope you are not flying United.


----------



## Michael Denteh (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks all. I am flying united. what is it  please


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Michael Denteh said:


> Thanks all. I am flying united. what is it  please


https://www.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html


----------



## Michael Denteh (Mar 31, 2018)

thanks


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG (Apr 2, 2018)

In NYC, if you intend on driving, get there about 30-45mins early to find a parking spot. Alternate side parking rules makes it almost impossible to find a spot right away. 

Based on this schedule, alternate side parking will be in effect. http://www.easysurf.cc/nypark.htm, so plan accordingly.

Also plan to stand in a queue for about 30mins before being seated. Conformable shoes is a must. And a light rain jacket.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 2, 2018)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> In NYC, if you intend on driving, get there about 30-45mins early to find a parking spot. Alternate side parking rules makes it almost impossible to find a spot right away.
> Based on this schedule, alternate side parking will be in effect. http://www.easysurf.cc/nypark.htm, so plan accordingly.
> Also plan to stand in a queue for about 30mins before being seated. Conformable shoes is a must. And a light rain jacket.


I am scheduled to take exam in Austin, TX. I live 1:45 minutes away from the exam site. So, I am not taking the risk of driving early in the morning on IH- 35 and downtown Austin. So, I booked a hotel room near the testing site. 
Planning to get to testing facility before 6:30, factoring in traffic, rolling crate, parking, long line of testers.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 2, 2018)

Don't forget your "length of rope" as recommended on the MERM exam day checklist. Not sure what it will be used for, but I guess it will become apparent when the time comes.


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG (Apr 2, 2018)

sambisu said:


> Don't forget your "length of rope" as recommended on the MERM exam day checklist. Not sure what it will be used for, but I guess it will become apparent when the time comes.


I think its for the suicidal types. After the test , if you feel that it went south, you just do the deed.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 2, 2018)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> In NYC, if you intend on driving, get there about 30-45mins early to find a parking spot. Alternate side parking rules makes it almost impossible to find a spot right away.
> 
> Based on this schedule, alternate side parking will be in effect. http://www.easysurf.cc/nypark.htm, so plan accordingly.
> 
> Also plan to stand in a queue for about 30mins before being seated. Conformable shoes is a must. And a light rain jacket.


Theres no parking lot close by, I guess we have to go street parking. I think it should be fine, I didnt see cleaning or alternate parking around the residential area close by.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 3, 2018)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> I think its for the suicidal types. After the test , if you feel that it went south, you just do the deed.


I didn't want to say it, but I can't think of anything else it would possibly be for.  :laugh:


----------

